# How to get low lows in 6cuft?



## laextreme (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm going to start off by saying ever since i built a new box for my 2 8s tuned to 32 notes i have been obsessed with trying to dig lower. I'm going to sell my 2 8s and am looking to get some new subs. I got 6cuft to work with and I plan on picking up a saz 2500. I considered picking up 4 sa-8s but was looking for other suggestions


----------



## stony22 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: How to get low lows in 4cuft?*

If your working with 6 cubes, I'd look at some larger subs to work with!!!


----------



## laextreme (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: How to get low lows in 4cuft?*

Well I could get 6 cubes but then I wouldnt be able to store anything on top the box. I have an ext cab Colorado and I would like to keep the box short enough to store stuff on top.


----------



## stony22 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: How to get low lows in 4cuft?*

4 cubes is alot of airspace for most subs, and you have alot of options. I'd look at more of like two 12"s or a 15 if your trying to get the low end out of it. The Best low end sub i've ever used was a JBL Pro 2245 - 18" in a 4 cube foot box, I had that ported at 20 hz and was awsome. Felt it didn't hear it..Here's a pic of when I ran two of them in my Dakota


----------



## seismicboom (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: How to get low lows in 4cuft?*

tune 30hz an below with a super enclosure and alot of cone.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: How to get low lows in 4cuft?*

4 x SA8 would hit the lows nicely in the proper box. 

Kelvin


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: How to get low lows in 4cuft?*



laextreme said:


> I'm going to start off by saying ever since i built a new box for my 2 8s tuned to 32 notes i have been obsessed with trying to dig lower. I'm going to sell my 2 8s and am looking to get some new subs. I got 6cuft to work with and I plan on picking up a saz 2500. I considered picking up 4 sa-8s but was looking for other suggestions


You don't need a large box to get low...my most recent setup was some Sundown SA-12's on a SAZ-1500Dv2 in a 3 cube box and it banged out the mid to low 20's nicely.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm sure you can make 8's dig deep, but how about 1 -18" like this https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficarau...Speakers/0002_SP4/product_overview.shopscript

that link seems to have issues, here's some info, http://www.caraudioclassifieds.org/forum/general-car-audio-discussion-questions/109164-fi-sp4.html


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

schmiddr2 said:


> I'm sure you can make 8's dig deep, but how about 1 -18" like this https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficarau...Speakers/0002_SP4/product_overview.shopscript
> 
> that link seems to have issues, here's some info, Car Audio Classifieds


Exactly. Why boher with the low efficiency of 8s (which cannot be overcome by adding more drivers), when you can hit lows with a vastly more efficient 18"??


----------

